

The Man Who Would Be Gates - Catchpowle
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/1997/06/larry-ellison-silicon-valley-bill-gates

======
sharemywin
Google's barely a twinkle in Larry and Sergey eyes when that article was
written.

